#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  台灣省屏東縣收容貓狗 幾全撲殺

## 狼王白牙

中國時報 林佩怡、郭韋綺／綜合報導 2013年12月08日 04:10

據農委會資料，過去5年公立收容所有多達37萬隻貓狗遭安樂死，其中又以屏東縣最誇張，去年收容6488隻貓狗，竟「處決」6483隻。圖為台北市流浪動物之家內的流浪狗。（本報資料照片／陳卓邦攝）

《十二夜》紀錄片票房佳，引發民眾關注流浪狗議題。根據農委會資料顯示，過去5年公立收容所竟有多達37萬隻貓狗遭到安樂死，其中又以屏東縣數據最誇張，不僅每年安樂死比率高達8、9成，去年收容6488隻貓狗，竟「處決」6483隻，根本就是貓狗煉獄，進去就難逃一死。

*12天即處死 立委促修法*

《動保法》第12條規定，只要動物進收容所12天，就可處安樂死，立委蔡正元等人提案修法，刪除安樂死這項規定，展開一場搶救貓狗大作戰，全案已付委審查。蔡正元說，動物進收容所12天後就被安樂死，非常不人道，希望修法完成後，能保住這些動物的性命。

根據農委會統計全國公立動物收容所收容處理情形，97到101年安樂死隻數，已從8萬4854隻下降至5萬5316隻，比率從70.51%下降至50.07%；認養率從1萬6573隻提高至3萬1708隻，比率從13.77%升至28.7%。

*認養率偏低 難逃安樂死*

不過，相較於全國貓狗安樂死數據下降、認養率提高，屏東縣卻相反，不僅認養率偏低、安樂死的比率居高不下。

以101年為例，屏東縣收容6488隻動物，安樂死率名列全國冠軍，達99.92%、共6483隻動物慘遭「毒手」。屏東認養率僅3.55%，排倒數第2名，僅230隻動物被認養，逃過死劫。

為何認養加安樂死數量超過收容數量？農委會說，安樂死動物的數字，除當年收容進來的之外，還有包含前一年沒被認養走、也沒處安樂死的貓狗。

屏東成流浪貓狗的「劊子手」，流浪動物之家基金會救援組長高正諭說，屏東等鄉下地方，流浪動物本來就很多，地方政府對貓狗保護議題，通常都不會努力推動，導致認養率不高、撲殺率卻很高，這是台灣非都會區面臨的問題。

高正諭說，他不反對安樂死，但必須是老到無法自由活動、或生重病的動物，但目前台灣收容所，幾乎是只要進去就殺死，即使是幼犬也不例外，政府應積極處理這部分，保障動物的生存權。

*常爆犬瘟？屏家畜所駁斥*

農委會指出，近年認領養率逐年提升，民國98年認養率13.73%，102年提升至38.9%；安樂死逐年降低，從73.09%降至42.0%，政府將會持續推廣認領養，減少動物人道處理數量。

動保團體昨更直指，屏東不只安樂死率高，負責收容的屏東科技大學未對流浪貓狗做疾病篩檢及隔離，頻頻爆發犬瘟。屏東家畜防治所駁斥胡說一通！強調這種說法與事實不符。

屏東家畜防治所長徐榮彬說，屏東每個月平均有2、30隻被認養，流浪狗安樂死約在90%，流浪狗安樂死率高，是因屏東認養率太低，儘管安樂死被批不人道，解決流浪狗根本之道，還是呼籲養狗人士「愛牠就不要輕易棄養牠」。

---
我專門爆料台灣本地新聞，要譴責，從故鄉做起

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      這讓本狼相當痛心疾首，99.92%的屠殺率，這代表就是只要被捕捉到必死無疑啊！！！ :wuffer_bawl: 《十二夜》是本狼絕對要去觀賞與深入瞭解的電影，本狼也希冀這部片能讓台灣的認養愛心不再只是區域性與一頭熱。

      不知道除了屏東之外，還有哪幾個縣市認養率低與屠殺率高的？本狼之前看護生的宗教宣傳書籍，裡面提到以往金門駐軍在冬季嚴寒時，會逕自捕捉犬隻煮香肉鍋果腹，甚至於連懷孕的母狗也不放過！！！

      也許呼籲將動物權寫入憲法的時間已經來臨了？

                                                                                北極凍狼   斯冰菊   有感而發

                                                                                             102/12/8    16:01

----------


## 狼狗傑

我基本上同意報導最後一句話︰解決流浪狗根本之道，還是呼籲養狗人士「愛牠就不要輕易棄養牠」。

安樂死很殘忍，沒錯。我對延長安樂死的時限也沒有特別的意見。但對這一切混亂的源頭︰棄養。政府似乎不論做什麼，都無法阻止某些人民的「自由意志」——只能開收容所，屠殺安樂死和推廣認養，來為不負責任的某些飼主擦屁股。

棄養一日不絕，問題一日不止。

----------------------------

比起這個，我倒覺得對岸各大城市的禁狗令更奇形怪狀。

----------


## Garnett

其實台灣可以學學日本的政策：動物愛護及管理法（動物の愛護及び管理に関する法律 動物愛護及管理法（動物の愛護及び管理に関する法律 動物の愛護及び管理に関する法律） 
附上網址：http://web.get.com.tw/News/Html/News/10040.pdf
裡面非常詳細的介紹寵物的責任制、登紀制、飼養制等共23頁法律。

希望未來台灣也可以做得像是日本一樣好，我們不能倒退走(例如：中X)。

----------

